

Install All Google Fonts on Mac / Linux - qrpike
https://github.com/qrpike/Web-Font-Load

======
voltagex_
I'm thinking that this can be generalised into one script by detecting the
font path or even checking /etc/debian_release

------
aftbit
Yet another script that asks you to pipe curl to sh. At least they used https.

~~~
basdp
Therefor you should always check out the script before running.

------
0942v8653
Now you can block Google Fonts (yet another way Google can track you).

------
cmrberry
Awesome, so useful! Thanks :)

